# Wash help in Kingston upon Thames



## J.P

Hi,

Having travelled just under 1200 miles through northern Europe my car is in clear need of a proper wash. As you can imagine for this time of year there is a lot of bug splatter and quite a lot of dirt on the car. I am currently not able to taks care of this myself so would appreciate to receive any recommendations you may have for the purpose of a proper wash but please note I am not after a full detail since the car is booked in for this and top up protection in July.

I have already been in contact with clean and shiny, elite car care and minutia detailing but all are fully booked this week. 

Hopefully someone may know of a mobile valeter that works in the surrounding area and who is able to assist this week but I could also travel if needs be.

Any and all suggestions welcome!


Thank you!

J.P


----------



## Clyde

No way Mike (minutia) can squeeze you in. Normally very accommodating.


----------



## J.P

Clyde said:


> No way Mike (minutia) can squeeze you in. Normally very accommodating.


He is looking into it but thus far no reply from him as to what he could do this week. Hopefully he will get back to me with good news but until then I am still looking for this week if at all possible.


----------

